# Puritan Board "Triple Crown"



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

I am now embarking on a quest to attain the coveted Puritan Board "Triple Crown." If you look to the right side, you will notice that I am now comfortably in the lead as a "Top Poster." I am currently in third in "Top Thanked." So, I humbly ask all of you (humbly, or I will be forced to break out the ) to go crazy sending me "thank yous" so that I can rise above Josh (especially!) and SolaScriptura. Mind you, I am in no way saying that I am above Sola Scriptura, as that would brand me as a Roman Catholic and get me kicked off the PB. 

Sadly, I am no longer in the top 5 in terms of starting threads. This means, in order to capture the Triple Crown title, I must now begin posting a series of frivolous treads. It will become the PB equivalent of Medieval Scholasticism. No one try to stop me!!!

(J/K on the last part, btw  ).


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Horsing around I see...

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey, a title is a title is a title.

I did "re-enter" the top 5 in threads by posting this! 

My biggest thread is etexas now that he has returned to the scene.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Does this mean you won't be thanking anyone yourself so as to eliminate the competition?

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

See where is toddpedlar or Joshua when you need them, these are the kind of silly threads they normally close in a heartbeat


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Nope. Josh would just change all the posts on the thread so that he would win the Triple Crown.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Nope. Josh would just change all the posts on the thread so that he would win the Triple Crown.



You are proberbly right


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Theognome said:


> Does this mean you won't be thanking anyone yourself so as to eliminate the competition?
> 
> Theognome



Yes, and I will also use my phenomenal mod powers to delete the posts of anyone who dares pile up enough posts to threaten me.

You have been warned, Bill.


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 26, 2009)

There you have my thanks but you need to close this post so that you don't have competition in the amount of posts you have and then order everyone to just thank you and "don't bother to post anything".


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Hey, a title is a title is a title.
> 
> I did "re-enter" the top 5 in threads by posting this!
> 
> My biggest thread is etexas now that he has returned to the scene.


 I gotta keep you humble my Friend!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

sjonee said:


> There you have my thanks but you need to close this post so that you don't have competition in the amount of posts you have and then order everyone to just thank you and "don't bother to post anything".



Good point! You've got it, sister. And I can beat Josh to it!

There, that sounds like a different kind o' triple crown!!!


----------



## Theognome (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean you won't be thanking anyone yourself so as to eliminate the competition?
> ...



Opening and closing a thread randomly is a peculiar political move. You whear the Whig Whell.

Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Whoo-hoo! I've moved into 2nd place in thank yous and I am only 30 behind Josh! Keep those thank yous coming!!!

This has all the feel of MacGwyer v. Sosa a decade ago...


----------



## he beholds (Mar 26, 2009)

no thank yous left
lo siento


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

So Tim, I have a bunch of thank-yous available. With that said, do you have any uh books that you didn't want anymore? You could just mail 'em


----------



## E Nomine (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd thank you, but you spelled clown wrong in the thread title


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Book, book, let's see...

I have a couple by Paul Tillich that should make a nice fire... Plus a couple by Henri Nouwen. And a couple of the most unhelpful books on ministry ever written, one by George Barna and the other by Andy Stanley. Interested?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

By the way Tim, I am equally committed to thanking Joshua, sorry brother.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Book, book, let's see...
> 
> I have a couple by Paul Tillich that should make a nice fire... Plus a couple by Henri Nouwen. And a couple of the most unhelpful books on ministry ever written, one by George Barna and the other by Andy Stanley. Interested?



Erhmmmmhrmmm. Well how about I make a deal wit' you. I'll give you the thanks you want, but that means you're part of the family. I scratch your back, you scratch mine. You need some crowns--aight, no problem--but I have some people that need some assistance knowing God. And they need to know Him personally, very personally. ...This is the beginning of a good relationship.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Nope. Josh would just change all the posts on the thread so that he would win the Triple Crown.


How dare you accuse Josh of such tomfoolery! You should be totally and completely ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> Yikes, Tim. It looks like your "Thanks" have taken a hit.
> 
> But I thanked you for your first post, out of pity.



You are truly a total depraved genius.

But pity is appreciated. I am thankful for whatever thank yous I can get.

Hey, I even tried closing this thread twice. But it kept reopening. I suppose that was you as well.


----------



## Berean (Mar 26, 2009)

Headline: Tim turns in desperation to quantity over quality.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Berean said:


> Headline: Tim turns in desperation to quantity over quality.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Well ... thanks anyway!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

My thanking you is an act of gratitude whereby superfluousity has been tremendously edifying


----------



## kvanlaan (Mar 26, 2009)

Pator Phillips: Thanks!

Here are some more:
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!
Thanks!

That's 25 of 'em. I believe that's the limit for the day...

I'l getcha again tomorrow, m'kay?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

Sorry...But in no small way undervalues my gratitude


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Michael Doyle said:


> My thanking you is an act of gratitude whereby superfluousity has been tremendously edifying



Just be glad he hasn't asked you to kiss his ring yet. Seriously, he made me kneel in the snow for three days straight in order to become a mod.


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

At least 25 thanks were removed from Tim  You were so close, man!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Michael Doyle said:
> 
> 
> > My thanking you is an act of gratitude whereby superfluousity has been tremendously edifying
> ...



If thou dost requirest the reverence of his royal *modjesty`s* ring than I hereby offer my allegiance to his royal *modjesty*.


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> At least 25 thanks were removed from Tim  You were so close, man!


That was BRUTAL!!!!


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 26, 2009)

Tim, you are now suddenly 29 thanks behind...ouch


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 26, 2009)

Nah. I'll thank you instead just to watch him squirm. Why am I so evil? Oh yeah..._Adam._


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Well, no carrots for you then, buddy.



etexas said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > At least 25 thanks were removed from Tim  You were so close, man!
> ...



'Tis only a flesh wound!


----------



## etexas (Mar 26, 2009)

Joshua said:


> P.S. - And please don't waste your "Thanks" on my superfluous posts in this superfluous thread.
> 
> They will be removed.


OK, how many took this a a "challenge" and kept getting your thank's deleted!


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 26, 2009)

Okay, I did my good deed for today. I thanked you in every post you posted on this thread. Do I win a prize? Or do I need to find other post to thank you for?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> Okay, I did my good deed for today. I thanked you in every post you posted on this thread. Do I win a prize? Or do I need to find other post to thank you for?



You, my dear, are now in my will.


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 26, 2009)

> You, my dear, are now in my will.





Thanks! I didn't know it was that easy to get into your will. I was just thinking that maybe I could become an upperclassman, instead of a lowly freshman.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > You, my dear, are now in my will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Be careful, Mindaboo. You never know--he may have left you a white elephant.

White from wig powder, probably...


----------



## Mindaboo (Mar 26, 2009)

> Be careful, Mindaboo. You never know--he may have left you a white elephant.
> 
> White from wig powder, probably...



Thanks for the warning, but right now I am on his good side. I am not going to rock the boat, but I will keep a look out for any odd behavior. What would that look like?


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindaboo said:


> > Be careful, Mindaboo. You never know--he may have left you a white elephant.
> >
> > White from wig powder, probably...
> 
> ...



Phear the wig!!!


----------

